# Ci vorrà del tempo prima che impari...



## Spiritoso78

Buon giorno ragazzi,

avrei un dubbio sull'uso del *volerci*, anche se in una discussione precedente ho visto che si usa *hacer falta o ser nece*sario: ad esempio;

(*Mi) ci vorrà del tempo prima che impari il russo.*

Me hará falta tanto tiempo antes de aprendir ruso.   Oppure

Será necesario tanto tiempo antes que pueda aprendir ruso.

Vi ringrazio ancora per l'aiuto!

Luca


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y el contexto? Hay dos posibles interpretaciones con formas distintas en español.

Necesitare/me hará falta tiempo para aprender el ruso (Necesitaré estudiarlo mucho tiempo par aprenderlo)
Necesitar/me hará falta tiempo antes de empezar/ponerme a estudiar ruso (Ahora no puedo por falta de tiempo y tengo que posponer el empezara estudiarlo)

Es un problema de uso de las preposiciones


----------



## gatogab

(*Mi) ci vorrà del tempo prima che impari il russo.*

Me hará falta tanto tiempo antes de aprend*e*r ruso. Oppure

Necesitaré tiempo antes que pueda aprend*e*r ruso.


----------



## 0scar

Otra:
_Pasará tiempo antes de que pueda aprender *el* ruso_

Sin el *"el"* como puso Gatogab parece que dice que no comienza a estudiar ruso por falta de tiempo.

Pero es muy sutíl la diferencia. Debería decir "aprender el ruso bien/completamente" para que la frase  sea menos ambigua.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

vi ringrazio di nuovo per avermi schiarito le idee...ed anche per le correzioni!! Quanto al contesto, ho voluto crearmi una frase nella quale, come sottolineato da Oscar, è inteso che ho delle difficoltà ad impararlo dovute alla complessità della lingua.

Grazie mille!


----------



## honeyheart

Spiritoso78 said:


> (*Mi) ci vorrà del tempo prima che impari il russo.*


Yo lo diría así:

"Me va a llevar tiempo aprender el ruso."


----------



## Agró

Yo así:

"Me va a costar tiempo aprender ruso."


----------



## scorpio1984

Me va a llevar bastante tiempo aprender ruso. 

(Io non sono d'accordo su questo di aggiungere "el"... a me suona moooolto strano dire "aprender* el* ruso"... )


----------



## Neuromante

Anche a me, Scorpio.Mi sà da italiano parlando *lo* spagnolo


----------



## 0scar

Aprender* el* idioma (sust.) castellano (adj.) lleva tiempo. 
Aprender* el* castellano (sust.) lleva tiempo. 

Aprender idioma castellano lleva tiempo. 
Aprender castellano lleva tiempo.


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> Aprender castellano lleva tiempo.


¿Por qué es incorrecto?


----------



## 0scar

Por el mismo motivo que "Aprender idioma castellano lleva tiempo" es incorrecto, salvo que el que hable sea Tarzán.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Otra:
> _Pasará tiempo antes de que pueda aprender *el* ruso_
> 
> Sin el *"el"* como puso Gatogab parece que dice que no comienza a estudiar ruso por falta de tiempo.
> 
> Pero es muy sutíl la diferencia. Debería decir "aprender el ruso bien/completamente" para que la frase sea menos ambigua.


 


Agró said:


> ¿Por qué es incorrecto?


 


0scar said:


> Por el mismo motivo que "Aprender idioma castellano lleva tiempo" es incorrecto, salvo que el que hable sea Tarzán.


 
No ha dicho que es incorrecto, sino que es una sutil diferencia. Enseguida se complicó la cosa.

Para mi ambas, con y sin el artículo '_el',_ se entienden y son correctas.


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> Aprender castellano lleva tiempo.





gatogab said:


> No ha dicho que es incorrecto, sino que es una sutil diferencia. Enseguida se complicó la cosa.


Creo que sí ha dicho que es incorrecto.

Supongo que los resultados que ofrece Google no sirven para demostrar nada (a mí no me sirven, vaya por delante), pero de todas formas, los incluyo:

"aprender español" 187,000 results
"aprender *el* español" 68,900 results
"aprender idioma español" 135,000 results


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> "aprender español" 187,000 results


 
Yo hice lo mismo pero con varios idiomas además del ruso y castellano.
Total, millones de resultados.

Pero este "tira y afloja" no se basa en explicaciones gramaticales.
Ya lo saben que yo apenas me imagino la gramática, por lo que esperaba de Uds una explicación. Sin embargo se trata sólo de un "tira y afloja"


----------



## 0scar

Yo también seguiré hablando como Tarzán y diré "aprender castellano" pero si alguna vez no me equivoco y digo "aprender* el *castellano" no me corrijan, no es un italianismo meter un artículo delante de un sustantivo.


----------



## Agró

¿Hablo español o hablo el español?
aprender el español (uso del artículo)
hablar español/el español


----------



## honeyheart

Pongo estas dos frases para resaltar la diferencia que *yo* veo en cada caso:

"Me va a llevar tiempo aprender el ruso." (va a pasar mucho tiempo hasta que llegue a saber el idioma)
"Me va a llevar tiempo aprender ruso." (voy a tener que invertir muchas horas diarias para estudiarlo)


----------



## Neuromante

Cuando no lo lleva... como es el caso de "aprender  ruso"... no sé qué decirte. Desde luego, la explicación de que sin "el" parece que es por falta que no se aprenda de tiempo, no me convence absolutamente nada.


Sólo lo veo necesario si se está hablando de varios idiomas y el ruso va a ser postpuesto con respecto a los demás. De hecho, para eso es para lo que sirven los artículos; para indicar que algo está siendo individualizado y separado de la "masa".


Pero cuidado: Lo de "aprender idioma castellano" es una clara manipulación. Allí el artículo si es necesario porque se está individualizando un idioma determinado y al mismo se está comparando con los demás. *NO* se dice "aprender *los* idiomas es complicado" se dice "aprender idiomas es complicado"
Acaban de abrir un hilo sobre el mismo tema: El de las verduras y el chocolate. Es un italianismo decir "Voy a comprar las verduras" salvo en el caso de que se trate de unas verduras conocidas o para un plato determinado. En español basta con decir "Voy a comprar verduras" si el artículo sobra... es un italianismo (Pero sólo cuando se hablan las dos lenguas. Si uno no supiera italiano no sería un italinismo, que lo es por un problema de contaminación)

Por cierto: No resulta nada agradable leer que los foreros que no hablan como uno en concreto (No voy a dar nombres) hablan como Tarzán. A mi hasta me suena a insulto Es que si se piensa bien es un insulto ¿Alguien que lo reporte a los moderadores, por favor?


Mientras escribía este rollo (El párrafo justo encima de éste NO es arte del rollo, pero también estaba ya escrito) ha posteado Honey. En sus dos ejemplos se ve lo que yo digo: En la primera frase "*el* ruso" está marcando una diferencia con respecto a otros idiomas: Es "ése" en concreto el que llevaría tiempo


----------



## scorpio1984

gatogab said:


> No ha dicho que es incorrecto, sino que es una sutil diferencia. Enseguida se complicó la cosa.
> 
> Para mi ambas, con y sin el artículo '_el',_ se entienden y son correctas.


 
perdona, pero Oscar SÍ ha dicho que es incorrecto, si tiras un poco más arriba verás su post donde ha puesto el símbolo de incorrecto ( ). 
Yo, por mi parte, estoy absolutamente en desacuerdo con eso, y puede corroborar que tengo razón proporcionando a quién dude de eso el siguiente link, del diccionario de WR:

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/aprender

como podréis ver pone "aprender inglés" ,SIN "EL"!


----------



## ursu-lab

"Aprender idiomas", *senza *l'articolo, è un'espressione fissa usata da tutte le scuole di lingua per pubblicizzare i loro corsi. Visto che si tratta del loro mestiere (insegnare le lingue straniere), dubito che TUTTE commettano un errore quando scrivono:

¿quieres aprender idiomas? Apúntate.... ¡Matrícula gratis!
Aprende inglés en 3 semanas...

eccetera.

Sono corrette tutte e due le forme, con e senza articolo, ma quella senza articolo è a tutt'oggi la più usata e spontanea.


A proposito, il commento di Oscar mi ha fatto ricordare una frase della nostra infanzia: 

Io Tarzan, tu Cita...


----------

